# how to write a bilingual website



## Thien Chau (Dec 1, 2007)

Hello guys.
I want to building a bilingual website with FrontPage. Could someone give me advice? 
Thanks


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

First step, do you speak at least two languages?

Second step, decide how you want to go about have users select the language. The easiest way is to make two separate sections, each in a different language, and have links to those pages.


----------



## Thien Chau (Dec 1, 2007)

Thank you, I appreciate it. I will consider.


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

Just make 2 sets of your site. Same layout, design; different content.


----------



## Anthony:-P (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi,

You could (assuming that all the content would just be text, and not lots of complex forms etc) look at the idea of having it get the data from a database, and just have a table for each language, then URL encode it, and use it that way...

Just a thought

Regards,
Anthony


----------



## anand1 (Oct 17, 2007)

Try out any CMS (Content Management System) like Joomla Or Drupal there you install the Multilingual Modules to enable it.


----------



## idowindows (Oct 11, 2006)

namenotfound said:


> First step, do you speak at least two languages?


That was just hilarious!!!


----------

